# Disney College Program



## Chef W.G (Nov 8, 2001)

Has anyone here done College Program at Walt Disney World???

If so would you tell me about your experience and was it worth it?


----------



## dcifan2k (Sep 25, 2001)

I personally have not but one of my friends has and quit after 2 weeks because she hated it so I am not sure I tried my self but the rejected me because I could not be there for 6 months only 4 so I personally don't know but from what I hear if you don't have a good resume you might be put on a food cart only from what I hear but I hope this helps

signed

Michael


----------

